
Amazon can smell the blood in Ads. And it’s going for it - ganeshkrishnan
https://medium.com/@aihelloautopilot/amazon-can-smell-the-blood-in-ads-and-its-going-for-it-5a437f30ed9d
======
moltar
It’s pay to play!

